# [gelöst] Boot endet in Konsole

## uhai

Ich hatte ein System mit systemd LVM, das lief bis vor 2 Tagen. Nach einem Update kam ich beim nächsten Start nur in die Konsole. Der erste lesbare Fehler war der fehlgeschlagene LVM-Start. Vorher kamen auch Fehlermeldungen, die aber zu schnell über den Bildschirm liefen.

Vom Life-System mit chroot habe ich gestern nach dem Gentoo-Wiki systemd eingespielt und revdep-rebuild laufen lassen - ohne Erfolg.

Da LVM & metalog nicht starten habe ich auch keine Fehler-Logs... 

Die LVM-Partitionen kann ich mit 

```
vgchange -a z group
```

 aktivieren. Wie kann ich mir die aktiven Partitionen anzeigen lassen?

Wie bekomme ich die Kiste zum interaktiven Booten? Er zeigt immer "press i" - aber das klappt nicht...

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Aug 10, 2013 8:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Verwendest du genkernel?

----------

## uhai

nein, und der Kernel ist unver'ndert geblieben....

ich tippe auf udev oder so.

zwischenzeitlich weiss ich, dass der erste Fehler von libudev.so.1 verursacht wurde. das geoert wohl zu udev. Und das brauche ich eigentlich nicht mehr, da ich systemd habe...

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> zwischenzeitlich weiss ich, dass der erste Fehler von libudev.so.1 verursacht wurde. das geoert wohl zu udev. Und das brauche ich eigentlich nicht mehr, da ich systemd habe...

 

Hast du dir mal ansgeschaut, welche dateien das systemd ebuild im system installiert?

Denn systemd benötigt auch udev. Da udev im systemd source paket integriert ist, benötigst du das separate udev ebuild nicht...

----------

## uhai

```
euse -i udev

global use flags (searching: udev)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: udev)

************************************************************

[-    ] udev (media-sound/pulseaudio):

Use sys-fs/udev for autodiscovery of sound devices; this replaces the deprecated sys-apps/hal autodiscovery code.

[-    ] udev (media-sound/rhythmbox):

Enable hardware detection via sys-fs/udev replacing the deprecated sys-apps/hal code.

[-    ] udev (net-misc/connman):

Enable udev support.

[-    ] udev (net-misc/ofono):

Use sys-fs/udev for modem detection.
```

```
 eix -I udev

[I] sys-apps/udevil

     Available versions:  0.3.6 ~0.4.0 0.4.1 {{systemd}}

     Installed versions:  0.4.1(22:30:11 09.07.2013)(systemd)

     Homepage:            http://ignorantguru.github.com/udevil/

     Description:         mount and unmount removable devices without a password

[I] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts

     Available versions:  23^t 25^t 26^t **9999^t

     Installed versions:  26^t(22:29:49 09.07.2013)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org

     Description:         udev startup scripts for openrc

[I] virtual/udev

     Available versions:  197-r3 ~200 {{gudev hwdb introspection keymap +kmod selinux static-libs}}

     Installed versions:  197-r3(22:29:39 09.07.2013)(gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod -selinux -static-libs)

     Description:         Virtual to select between sys-fs/udev and sys-fs/eudev

```

Koennte das das Problem sein?

```

revdep-rebuild -p

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 1% ]  *   broken /lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.0 (requires libudev.so.0)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.0 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.0 -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

```

Wie kann die Lösung aussehen?

equery belongs libgudev-1.0 spuckt systemd als Package aus. Nach einem ermge systemd bringt aber ein revdep-rebuild den gleichen Fehler wie oben wieder... ???

uhai

----------

## firefly

was sagt ein ls -l /usr/lib64/libgudev*

bei mir ist die datei libgudev.so.1.0.so.0.1.3 installiert. Kann gut sein, dass die problematische lib ein überbleibsel eines updates ist (portage löscht nicht eine lib, falls diese noch verwendet wird -> steht meist auch in der post message drinn wenn dieser fall auftritt)

----------

## uhai

```
(chroot) livecd / # ls -l /usr/lib64/libgudev* 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 11. Jul 21:51 /usr/lib64/libgudev-1.0.so -> libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 11. Jul 21:51 /usr/lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0 -> libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.3

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42872 11. Jul 21:51 /usr/lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.3

```

Gesehen habe ich keine post message, vielleicht übersehen?..

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, /lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.0 stammt noch aus den alten <=udev-171 Versionen (oder auch eudev).

Ist das bei revdep-rebuild eventuell noch ein veralteter Cache Eintrag, der immer wieder (erfolglos) abgearbeitet werden soll?

Schau doch mal was ein 

```
revdep-rebuild -i
```

 dazu sagt.

Und bezüglich LVM mit systemd wirst du dich aktuell vermutlich noch mit bug 453594 auseinandersetzen müssen.

/edit:

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Wie bekomme ich die Kiste zum interaktiven Booten? Er zeigt immer "press i" - aber das klappt nicht... 

  Hm, das stammt doch aber vermutlich von OpenRC?

Bist du dir sicher das dein System mit systemd gebotet wird? Magst du dazu mal die kernel Zeile aus dem Bootloader mit posten?

----------

## uhai

@Josef95:

```
revdep-rebuild -pi

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 1% ]  *   broken /lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.0 (requires libudev.so.0)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.0 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.0 -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

```

Habe ich schon probiert, ist dasselbe...

Der grub.conf - Eintrag:

```
title Gentoo 3.8.13

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.8.13-gentoo root=/dev/sda3
```

uhai

----------

## schmidicom

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Der grub.conf - Eintrag:
> 
> ```
> title Gentoo 3.8.13
> 
> ...

 

Da fehlt der Parameter "init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd" würde ich mal sagen, zumindest dann wenn der Kernel mit systemd booten soll.

```
title Gentoo 3.8.13

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.8.13-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd
```

----------

## Josef.95

uhai,

auch deine "euse -i udev" Ausgabe ist ein wenig ungewöhnlich - demnach hast du scheinbar USE=-udev global gesetzt. Wenn dem so ist, ist das so wirklich beabsichtigt? (In den meisten Fällen wird man auf die udev Unterstützung nicht verzichten wollen)

----------

## uhai

Anscheinend habe ich die Umstellung zu systemd gründlich versaut, oder?

Kann ich in der make.conf USE= udev systemd kombinieren? Den bug bzgl lvm muss ich jedenfalls auch berückscihtigen, oder?

Vielleicht wäre es einfacher bei udev zu bleiben?

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Anscheinend habe ich die Umstellung zu systemd gründlich versaut, oder?
> 
> Kann ich in der make.conf USE= udev systemd kombinieren? Den bug bzgl lvm muss ich jedenfalls auch berückscihtigen, oder?
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es einfacher bei udev zu bleiben?
> ...

 

Wenn du nur die udev features brauchst dann ja  :Wink: . Aber durch eine Umstellung des init-systems auf systemd musst du nicht die udev Unsterstützung global deaktivieren, da systemd selbst udev mitbringt. Und das udev ebuild den udev part nur aus dem systemd archiv entpackt und baut.

AFAIK ist das systemd useflag nur dafür da um die systemd unterstützung in einem programm zu aktivieren/deaktivieren. Aber das hat mit udev selbst nichts zu tun.

----------

## uhai

D.h. mit USE=systemd bekomme ich virtual/udev? 

Dann wräe das bei mir ja richtig...

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> D.h. mit USE=systemd bekomme ich virtual/udev? 
> 
> Dann wräe das bei mir ja richtig...
> 
> uhai

 

Nein nicht durch das systemd useflag. Sondern das systemd paket erfüllt die Bedingung für virtual/udev  :Wink: 

----------

## uhai

Also kann ich USE = systemd udev kombinieren?

aus dem englsichen Systemd-Wiki werde ich nicht wirklich schlau.... Ich habe systemd immer für einen Ersatz von udev gehalten. Ist es aber nicht, oder?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Also kann ich USE = systemd udev kombinieren?

  Ja.

Nutze zb auch die 

```
euse -I udev
```

 Ausgabe, darin ist recht schön zu sehen welche installierten Pakete das udev USE-Flag nutzen.

Und ob das udev nun aus sys-apps/systemd oder aus dem separaten Paket sys-fs/udev stammt ist ziemlich wurscht. Bezüglich udev stellen beide die selben Funktionen bereit.

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Also kann ich USE = systemd udev kombinieren?
> 
> aus dem englsichen Systemd-Wiki werde ich nicht wirklich schlau.... Ich habe systemd immer für einen Ersatz von udev gehalten. Ist es aber nicht, oder?
> 
> uhai

 

ja kannst du kombinieren. systemd komplett ersetzt nicht udev. systemd hat nur udev im source integriert. -> udev ist ein teil der systemd distribution. Unter gentoo kann das udev paket und das systemd paket nicht gleichzeitig installiert sein, da systemd selbst udev mitbringt. Und wie ich schon sagte, das udev ebuild das systemd source archiv herrunterläd und daraus nur udev baut...

----------

## uhai

ok, jetzt zum  bug 453594, den Josef.95 erwähnt hat. Wenn ich die Posts richtig verstnaden habe, gibt es einen Overlay systemd-love. Den bekomme ich aber nicht rein mit layman.

Habe ich wieder etwas missverstanden?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, sofern dein layman mit "git"USE-Flag gebaut wurde sollte es eigentlich verfügbar sein. 

```
layman -L | grep systemd-love

 * systemd-love              [Git       ] (git://github.com/Sabayon/systemd-...)
```

Ansonsten kannst du dir das Paket aber auch aus https://github.com/Sabayon/systemd-love/tree/master/sys-fs/lvm2

pflücken, und in ein lokales Overlay packen, und dann testen.

----------

## uhai

Mit layman hats jetzt geklappt. Wenn ich lvm2 ansehe, habe ich dort USE=udev gesetzt. Das muss raus, oder?

```
emerge -avt lvm2

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.97-r1  USE="lvm1 readline thin udev (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux) -static -static-libs" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Mit layman hats jetzt geklappt. Wenn ich lvm2 ansehe, habe ich dort USE=udev gesetzt. Das muss raus, oder?
> 
> ```
> emerge -avt lvm2
> 
> ...

 

Hehe neiin, auf den udev Support wirst du idR nicht wirklich verzichten wollen  :Smile: 

Bei Unsicherheit nutze am besten die meist guten Defaults.

Vermutlich ist dir noch nicht wirklich ganz klar, das mit dem USE=udev nicht zwingend das Paket sys-fs/udev installiert wird (das sich mit systemd beißt, da beide ein udev bereitstellen).

Schaue am besten mal ins Ebuild:

Beispiel:  */usr/portage/sys-fs/lvm2/lvm2-2.02.98.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> IUSE="readline static static-libs clvm cman +lvm1 selinux +udev +thin"
> ```
> ...

  Das "+udev" ist ein default Use-Flag, das heißt in etwa: sofern es nicht explizit von dir in der make. conf oder package use deaktiviert wird, baue das Paket bitte mit udev Supoort.

Weiter unten im Ebuild: 

```
 udev? ( virtual/udev[static-libs?] )"
```

 Hier wird dann geprüft: soll mit USE=udev gebaut, dann installiere das Paket virtual/udev

damit ist die Abhängigkeit auf udev soweit erst mal erfüllt.

Nun schaue ins virtual/udev Ebuild  */usr/portage/virtual/udev/udev-197-r3.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> DEPEND=""
> 
> ...

  Sprich mit einem dieser drei Pakete, sys-fs/udev  sys-apps/systemd  oder sys-fs/eudev

wird dann letztendlich eine der drei möglichen udev Varianten gefordert - und das kann eben auch systemd sein (je nachdem was ser Admin halt bevorzugt).

Fazit: Wenn du systemd installiert hast, nutzen Pakete die mit USE=udev gebaut werden letztendlich das in systemd enthaltene udev.

Es gibt also keinen Grund auf udev Support zu verzichten nur weil man systemd installiert hat  :Smile: 

Und noch kurz zu dem lvm2 Paket: Achte bitte darauf das passende Ebuild zu installieren (das mit dem Patch).

Viel Erfolg

----------

## uhai

@Josef.95:

Woran erkenne ich das richtige? Ich würde jetzt das hier nehmen:

```
eix lvm2

[I] sys-fs/lvm2

     Available versions:  ~2.02.95-r4 ~2.02.97 2.02.97-r1 ~2.02.98 ~2.02.98-r3[1] {{clvm cman +lvm1 readline selinux static static-libs +thin +udev}}

     Installed versions:  2.02.97-r1(22:03:07 29.01.2013)(lvm1 readline thin udev -clvm -cman -selinux -static -static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/lvm2/

     Description:         User-land utilities for LVM2 (device-mapper) software.

[1] "systemd-love" /var/lib/layman/systemd-love

(chroot) livecd / # emerge -avt lvm2

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.97-r1  USE="lvm1 readline thin udev (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux) -static -static-libs" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

```

Das kommt doch aus dem Overlay systemd-love, oder? Also mit patch...

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> @Josef.95:
> 
> Woran erkenne ich das richtige? Ich würde jetzt das hier nehmen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nein kommt es nicht, die version aus dem overlay ist 2.02.98-r3 wie auch in der Ausgabe von eix zu sehen (beachte das [<zahl>]) hinter der version und eine entsprechende Zeile am schluss der Ausgabe von eix)

----------

## uhai

~2.02.98-r3[1] -> die Tilde weist auf eine Maskierung hin, oder?

Mit den Details der Ausgaben sollte ich mich auch einmal auseinandersetzen....

Die [1] unten habe ich gesehen, aber nicht realisiert, dass oben eine [I] steht....

uhai

----------

## uhai

shit happens...

lvm2 aus systemd-love installiert, revdep-rebuild hinterher, findet nur fehlendes libgudev.so.1, dass keinem Paket zugeordnet sei.

Dann reboot... lvm startet nicht, da libudev.so.1 fehlt...

```
gentoo@livecd ~ $ equery belongs libudev.so.1

[ Searching for file(s) libudev.so.1 in *... ]

```

Das gibt es nicht!?! libgudev.so.1 übrigens auch nicht????

uhai

----------

## firefly

libgudev.so.1 gibt es auch net sondern nur libgudev-1.0.so 

wie schon jemand gesagt hat, falls du noch eine libgudev in /lib64 hast dann lösch diese, da aktuelle pakete diese lib dort nicht mehr installieren.

----------

## uhai

Wenn das aber niemand mehr braucht, müßte lvm2 doch starten, oder?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Trotz löschen scheint es dass noch zu geben ???

```
(chroot) livecd / # revdep-rebuild -p

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.0 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.0 -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

(chroot) livecd / # rm /lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.0

rm: das Entfernen von ���/lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.0��� ist nicht m��glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

(chroot) livecd / # rm /lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.0

rm: das Entfernen von ���/lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.0��� ist nicht m��glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

(chroot) livecd / # ls -ali /lib64/libgudev*

ls: Zugriff auf /lib64/libgudev* nicht m��glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

revdep-rebuild findet libgudev noch als "broken", die Datei scheint aber jetzt weg zu sein...

Gibt es da noch Abhängigkeiten, die aktualisiert werden müssen? Falls ja, wie?

uhai

----------

## firefly

öhm sicher dass du in deinem gentoo system per chroot bist und nicht in der live cd?

ansonsten schau mal ob noch irgendwo reste von revdep rebuild temp dateien runmliegen.(Hat glaube ich jemand schonmal gesagt..)

----------

## uhai

ok, im chroot war/bin ich. Aber revdep-rebuild hatte ich ohne "-i" gestartet - mein Fehler. da kommen jetzt 4 broken files. Beim anschließenden emerge (im chroot) bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

```
(chroot) livecd / # emerge -auvDN system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0:2  USE="gptfdisk introspection systemd -cryptsetup% -debug (-selinux) (-crypt%*)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0

 * udisks-2.1.0.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.8.13-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.8.13-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND:         is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

....
```

Liegt das am chroot? Ich habe es schon nach einem reboot versucht, aber ohne lvm bekomme ich dort weder emerger noch sonst etwas....

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> shit happens...
> 
> lvm2 aus systemd-love installiert, revdep-rebuild hinterher, findet nur fehlendes libgudev.so.1, dass keinem Paket zugeordnet sei.
> 
> Dann reboot... lvm startet nicht, da libudev.so.1 fehlt...
> ...

 

/usr/lib64/libudev.so.1 -> libudev.so.1.3.6

sollte aus udev stammen, in deinem Fall also aus dem Paket sys-apps/systemd

baue das doch noch mal neu.

Zu dem lvm2-2.02.98-r3

schau doch mal ob, und was für .service files nun installiert wurden, zb via

```
equery f lvm2 | grep service
```

und prüfe auch ob die benötigten wirklich mit gestartet werden.

/edit: Ups, hab deinen letzten Post erst jetzt gesehen.

Hm, beim 

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0 

wird doch nur drauf hingewiesen das du deinen Kernel anpassen solltest - mache das am besten wie von emerge vorgeschlagen.

Und bezüglich systemd und benötigte Kernelsettings schaue auch noch mal im

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Prerequisites:_kernel

----------

## uhai

systemd habe ich zwischenzeitlich etwa 4 mal neu gebaut.....

Die Kernel-Anpassung mache ich im chroot vom Live-system. Eine mandantory option hat noch gefehlt, warum auch immer... Mache ich neu und teste dann.

Der equery-Befehl funktioniert leider nach einem reboot nicht, da ich /var /usr /opt /tmp und /home mit lvm einbinde. und das funktioniert ja nicht...

Im chroot kommt da keine Ausgabe..?

uhai

Mit neuem Kernel bleibt dieser Fehler:

```
* Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                            

 *   CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND:         is not set when it should be.    
```

Das bekomme ich nicht weg... und aus der menuconfig-Hilfe werde ich nicht schlau.

----------

## firefly

Ist gentoo-sources-3.8.13 bei dir der aktive kernel, mit dem du dein system bootest?

und wohin zeigt der symlink /usr/src/linux?

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> systemd habe ich zwischenzeitlich etwa 4 mal neu gebaut..... 

  Ja ok, das hat sich mit dem scheinbar fehlenden libudev.so.1 Symlink nun erledigt.

 *Quote:*   

> Der equery-Befehl funktioniert leider nach einem reboot nicht, da ich /var /usr /opt /tmp und /home mit lvm einbinde. und das funktioniert ja nicht...
> 
> Im chroot kommt da keine Ausgabe..?

  Hehe, /usr auf einer separaten Partition mit lvm - warum tut man sich sowas freiwillig an..?   :Shocked: 

Deine externen Partitionen solltest du auch im chroot einbinden - beachte das die systemd .service files wahrscheinlich unter /usr/lib/systemd/system/ vorhanden sein sollten.

Soweit ich am Rande mitbekommen hab wirst du für separates /usr auf lvm  mit systemd auch eine angepasste initrd benötigen - siehe zb im bug 424637

Die scheinbar fehlende "CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND" Unterstützung ist wahrscheinlich erst mal das geringste Problem die ist zum boten mit separaten /usr nicht zwingend erforderlich).

Siehe dazu zb auch im http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_SUSPEND.html

----------

## uhai

ich binde die lvm-Partitionen im chroot per Hande in - kann ich inzwischen auswendig  :Smile: 

Die Konfiguration mit lvm läuft hier bereits mehrere Jahre problemlos. Falls die initrd angepasst werden muss, ist sie das doch schon. Oder gabe es da kürzlich Änderungen, die ich übersehen haben kann?

die links ziehe ich mir rein... Danke schön

uhai

mit geflicktem Kernel komem ich dahin:

```
libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libudisks-daemon.a                                                                                   

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libudisks-daemon.la" && ln -s "../libudisks-daemon.la" "libudisks-daemon.la" )                                 

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"udisksd\"  -march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb -Waggregate-return -Wall -W -Wextra -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror=format-security -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=overflow -Wformat-nonliteral -Wformat=2 -Wimplicit -Winit-self -Wlogical-op -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-include-dirs -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wno-inline -Wno-long-long -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-overlength-strings -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-unused-result -Wold-style-definition -Wpacked -Wpointer-arith -Wshadow -Wsign-compare -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -Wuninitialized -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wvla -Wwrite-strings -fdata-sections -fdiagnostics-show-option -ffast-math -ffunction-sections -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o udisksd udisksd-main.o  -lglib-2.0  -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0  libudisks-daemon.la                                                                                                   

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"udisksd\" -march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb -Waggregate-return -Wall -W -Wextra -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror=format-security -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=overflow -Wformat-nonliteral -Wformat=2 -Wimplicit -Winit-self -Wlogical-op -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-include-dirs -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wno-inline -Wno-long-long -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-overlength-strings -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-unused-result -Wold-style-definition -Wpacked -Wpointer-arith -Wshadow -Wsign-compare -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -Wuninitialized -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wvla -Wwrite-strings -fdata-sections -fdiagnostics-show-option -ffast-math -ffunction-sections -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o .libs/udisksd udisksd-main.o  ./.libs/libudisks-daemon.a -lgudev-1.0 -latasmart -lpolkit-gobject-1 -lacl -lsystemd-login -lsystemd-daemon /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/work/udisks-2.1.0/udisks/.libs/libudisks2.so -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -pthread

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lgudev-1.0

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [udisksd] Fehler 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/work/udisks-2.1.0/src'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/work/udisks-2.1.0/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/work/udisks-2.1.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/work/udisks-2.1.0'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/work/udisks-2.1.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/work/udisks-2.1.0'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/temp/build.log'

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

Was passiert hier?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Sollte normal alles unter /usr/ vorhanden sein: 

```
/usr/include/gudev-1.0

/usr/include/gudev-1.0/gudev

/usr/include/gudev-1.0/gudev/gudev.h

/usr/include/gudev-1.0/gudev/gudevclient.h

/usr/include/gudev-1.0/gudev/gudevdevice.h

/usr/include/gudev-1.0/gudev/gudevenumerator.h

/usr/include/gudev-1.0/gudev/gudevenums.h

/usr/include/gudev-1.0/gudev/gudevenumtypes.h

/usr/include/gudev-1.0/gudev/gudevtypes.h

/usr/lib64/libgudev-1.0.so

/usr/lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0

/usr/lib64/libgudev-1.0.so.0.1.3

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/gudev-1.0.pc
```

 Und stammt aus udev oder dem systemd Paket, sofern es denn, so wie die Abhängigkeiten von udisks-2.1.0 es hart fordern, mit gudev USE-Flag gebaut wurde.

----------

## firefly

Welche partitionen werden von der initrd gemounted?

Das es vorher funktioniert hat ist auch kein wunder, da vorher viele system relevanten libs (unter anderem udev) nach /lib(64) installiert wurden.

Da nun aber viele libs nicht mehr nach /lib(64) installiert werden sondern nur nach /usr/lib(64) fällst das booten bei dir momentan auf die schauze.

Grundsätzliche Frage. Wiso hast du eine separate /usr partition. Welchen vorteil meinst du dadurch zu haben?

----------

## uhai

Ich wollte meine Partitionen flexibler halten...

Kann ich die Partition in eine "traditionelle" zurückverwandeln?

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Ich wollte meine Partitionen flexibler halten...
> 
> Kann ich die Partition in eine "traditionelle" zurückverwandeln?
> 
> uhai

 

DU hast meine anderen Fragen nicht beantwortet..

was meinst du mit "traditionell"? 

Eigentlich hast du 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. die /usr partition in der initrd mounten, bevor das eigentliche system gebootet wird

oder

2. den inhalt der /usr partition nach /usr auf der root partition kopieren und das mounten der /usr aus der fstab entfernen.

----------

## uhai

Ich suche die initrd noch...

Das ist emine Startzeile aus der grub.conf:

```
root(hd0,0)        

kernel /boot/kernel-3.8.13-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd
```

Kein /dev/ram0 ...?

Mit dem Startvorgang habe ich mich noch nie auseinandergesetzt.

uhai

----------

## firefly

wie hat es dann bisher bei dir mit lvm funktioniert oder ist die root-partition nicht im lvm verbund mit enthalten?

----------

## uhai

root ist außerhalb, war mir zu kompliziert...

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> root ist außerhalb, war mir zu kompliziert...
> 
> uhai

 

dann ist die einfachste Lösung deines problems den inhalt der /usr partition nach /usr auf der root partition zu kopieren.

Oder du erstellt eine initrd/initramfs, welcher dafür sorgt, dass /usr vor dem eigentlichen start des systems gemounted wird.

Howto: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Early_Userspace_Mounting

Falls der platz auf der root partition nicht ausreichen sollte das komplette /usr aufzunehmen, kannst du die /usr partition z.b. dafür verwenden den inhalt von /usr/portage/distfiles (falls du diesen pfad nicht in der make.conf geändert hast) auszulagern.

----------

## uhai

ok, so möchte ich das machen:

Mein lvm /usr (ca. 50 GB) wird umbenannt in /usrlvm

neues Verzeichnis /usr auf /dev/sda3 (ohne lvm)

Alle Dateien umkopieren außer /usr/portage (=11 GB) -> bleibt auf lvm

Problem: /dev/sda3 ist momentan ca. 25 GB frei, also zu klein.

Ich arbeite von der Livecd, d.h. ich könnte /dev/sda3 mit gparted vergrößern, Gparted kann aber lvm2 noch nicht.... (zumindest auf meiner liveccd)

D.h. ich müßte mit lvm an der Konsole /dev/mapper/usr eindampfen um die partition mit den lvm-Daten verkleinern zu können. Danaach mit gparted die lvm Partition /dev/sda5 verkleinern und den freien Platz dann /dev/sda3 zuschlagen. Dann könnte ich Die dateien umkopieren.

Richtig so, oder habe ich etwas übersehen? Oder gibt es einen einfacheren Weg?

uhai

----------

## firefly

Ist die partition 50 GB groß oder sind auf dieser partition 50 GB an daten?

z.b. bei mir hat /usr ca. 12GB an daten (ohne /usr/portage/distfiles)

man könnte auch noch mit bind mounts weitere teile unter /usr (welche nicht für das starten des systems notwendig sind) auf die alte /usr partition auslagern

Wobei jetzt erstmal wichtig ist zu wissen wie groß der tatsächliche datenbestand auf der /usr partition ist und welche Verzeichnisse die meisten Daten enthalten.

----------

## uhai

```
(chroot) livecd linux-3.8.13-gentoo # df -h /usr

Dateisystem         GrÃ¶Ãe Benutzt Verf. Verw% EingehÃ¤ngt auf

/dev/mapper/tux-usr   50G     48G     0  100% /usr

```

Also 48 GB Daten auf /usr.

Wie bekomme ich die GRöße von /usr/portage heraus? Kann ls Summen der Datiegrößen bilden?

uhai

----------

## firefly

dafür gibt es das tool du, welches auch in den coreutils enthalten ist.

einfach

```
du -sh /usr/portage/distfiles
```

z.b. bei mir:

 *Quote:*   

> $ du -sh /usr/portage/distfiles/
> 
> 5.1G	/usr/portage/distfiles/

 

----------

## uhai

Da hab ich es:

```
chroot) livecd linux-3.8.13-gentoo # du -h -S -d1 /usr

4,0K    /usr/local

12K     /usr/share

188M    /usr/lib32

30M     /usr/include

42M     /usr/sbin

4,0K    /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

180K    /usr/games

4,0K    /usr/src

758M    /usr/lib64

4,0K    /usr/non-portage

5,2M    /usr/libexec

24K     /usr/portage

617M    /usr/bin

4,0K    /usr/qt

16K     /usr/lost+found

128K    /usr

```

Zählt aber anschienend die Unterverzeichnisse nicht mit.

uhai

----------

## firefly

das liegt am -S parameter  :Smile:  (siehe auch man du  :Wink: )

lass diesen weg dann.

----------

## uhai

```
(chroot) livecd linux-3.8.13-gentoo # du -h -d1 /usr

133M    /usr/local

6,6G    /usr/share

625M    /usr/lib32

354M    /usr/include

42M     /usr/sbin

7,2M    /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

39M     /usr/games

6,5G    /usr/src

22G     /usr/lib64

4,0K    /usr/non-portage

52M     /usr/libexec

12G     /usr/portage

617M    /usr/bin

20K     /usr/qt

16K     /usr/lost+found

48G     /usr

```

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (chroot) livecd linux-3.8.13-gentoo # du -h -d1 /usr
> 
> ...

 

wow du musst aber haufen programme installiert haben, wenn allein /usr/lib64 22 GB groß ist. Das passt dann natürlich nicht auf deine root partition. Und du hast anscheinend auch einen haufen an kernel sourcen unter /usr/src liegen. Die größe von /usr/portage (wobei hauptsächlich /usr/portage/distfiles) noch "normal" aussieht, wenn man bedenkt wieviel programme du anscheinend installiert hast.

Da hilft nur noch entweder eine initrd/initramfs zu erstellen um /usr per lvm vor dem start des systems zu mounten. Oder die /usr partition komplett löschen (vorher natürlich ein backup der Daten erstellen  :Smile: ) und den freien platzt der root partition zuordnen.

EDIT: Unter umständen muss auch /var vor dem start des systems gemounted sein, da /var/run von systemd verwendet wird

----------

## uhai

die Platten habe ich fast voll...  :Smile: 

Die initramfs scheint der einfachere wEg zu sein. Aber mein erster Versuch ist geschietert...

Ich kann in meinen Logs nichts finden, /var/log ist auch ein lvm-Verzeichnis...

sys-fs/udisk konnte ich auch noch nicht installieren, bricht nach wie vor ab. Eventuell fehlt mir ja das Paket einfach beim Start...

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lgudev-1.0

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [udisksd] Fehler 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/work/udisks-2.1.0/src'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/work/udisks-2.1.0/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/work/udisks-2.1.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/work/udisks-2.1.0'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/work/udisks-2.1.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0/work/udisks-2.1.0'

```

uhai

----------

## firefly

das udisks für das starten benötigt wird kann ich nicht glauben.

bei mir wird udisks nur von folgenden paketen benötigt:

wine und kdelibs.

Das problem beim build von udisks kann nur daran liegen, dass nicht alle partitionen bei dir sauber gemountet werden und dadurch unter umständen manche dateien nicht erreichbar sind.

welchen logger hast du installiert und aktiviert?

Mit systemd wurde auch ein eigenes log system kreiert (journal), eventuell steht dort was drin. (Ist ein binary format zum auslesen geht das nur über journalctl)

----------

## uhai

Ich arbeite wieder im chroot und mounte die lvm2-Partitionen von Hand. Alles andere kann ich auch emergen....

das vermisste file lgudev-1.0 kann ich nicht finden bzw. einem Paket zuordnen. Wo kommt das her?

uhai

----------

## firefly

die datei heißt nicht lgudev-1.0 sondern libgudev-1.0.so

das -l ist ein parameter vom compiler/linker. Und bei diesem Parameter wird nur der Name der lib angegeben ohne den Präfix lib und ohne die Dateiendung .so

----------

## uhai

ok, dann ist das Paket systemd der Auslöser. Das habe ich neu gebaut, und udisk auch gleich.

Dann noch das Scritp für die initramfs

uhai

----------

## uhai

Beim Start bricht er ab, weil /sbin/fsck niicht gefunden wird. Die Datei ist aber da und /sbin ist kein lvm-Laufwerk. Was ist da los?

uhai

----------

## firefly

wer sagt das fsck nicht gefunden wird? eventuell die initrd? oder doch der boot vorgang von systemd

----------

## uhai

Das müßte noch initrd sein, ich lande in einer verkrüppelten Konsole.

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, initramfs von vorne:

Ich bin nach diesen Anleitungen vorgegangen:

initramfs-guide

Dracut im Wiki

So sieht das Ergebnis von emerge dracut aus:

```
>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * 

 * If the following test report contains a missing kernel

 * configuration option, you should reconfigure and rebuild your

 * kernel before booting image generated with this Dracut version.

 * 

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Autoassembly of special devices like cryptoLUKS, dmraid, 

 * mdraid or lvm is off for default as of  >=dracut-024.

 * Use rd.auto option to turn it on.

>>> sys-kernel/dracut-029 merged.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Die Zeile " * Use rd.auto option to turn it on." ist mir unklar. Denn die Dracut-Module für lvm & systemd habe ich in der /etc/make.conf gesetzt:

```
DRACUT_MODULES="lvm syslog systemd"

```

und das sind meine USE-Flags:

```
sys-kernel/dracut       debug device-mapper
```

So wie ich das verstanden habe, sollte dann lvm als Modul zur Verfügung stehen.

So sieht der Output von dracut aus:

```
(chroot) livecd linux # dracut --hostonly

/usr/lib/dracut/dracut-logger.sh: line 122: : No such file or directory

E: '' is not a writable file

W: Turning off host-only mode: '/run' is not mounted!

W: Turning off host-only mode: udev database not found!

E: dracut module 'fstab-sys' cannot be found or installed.

E: dracut module 'gensplash' cannot be found or installed.

E: dracut module 'fstab-sys' cannot be found or installed.

E: dracut module 'gensplash' cannot be found or installed.

I: *** Including module: dash ***

I: *** Including module: i18n ***

I: *** Including module: dm ***

I: Skipping udev rule: 64-device-mapper.rules

I: *** Including module: kernel-modules ***

I: *** Including module: lvm ***

I: Skipping udev rule: 64-device-mapper.rules

I: *** Including module: resume ***

I: *** Including module: rootfs-block ***

I: *** Including module: terminfo ***

I: *** Including module: udev-rules ***

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/create_floppy_devices as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/edd_id as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/firmware.sh as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/firmware.agent as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/hotplug.functions as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/fw_unit_symlinks.sh as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/pcmcia-socket-startup as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/pcmcia-check-broken-cis as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program /etc/pcmcia/config.opts as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: *** Including module: usrmount ***

I: *** Including module: base ***

I: *** Including module: fs-lib ***

I: Skipping program xfs_db as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program xfs_check as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program xfs_repair as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program xfs_metadump as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program jfs_fsck as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program reiserfsck as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program btrfsck as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: *** Including module: shutdown ***

I: Skipping program kexec as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: *** Including modules done ***

I: *** Installing kernel module dependencies and firmware ***

I: *** Installing kernel module dependencies and firmware done ***

I: *** Pre-linking files ***

I: *** Pre-linking files done ***

I: *** Stripping files ***

I: *** Stripping files done ***

I: *** Creating image file ***

I: *** Creating image file done ***

I: Wrote /boot/initramfs-2.6.30-gentoo-r5.img:

I: -rw------- 1 root root 5174000 25. Jul 22:28 /boot/initramfs-2.6.30-gentoo-r5.img
```

1) Also lvm-modul doch vorhanden?

--> Hat sich erledigt, Module sind da nach erneutem emerge.

2) /run läßt sich mit ls zeigen, ist nicht in lvm2, keine separate Partition -> aber nicht mounted?

3) Kernel sollte hier 3.8.13 sein. Ist aber nicht so:

```

(chroot) livecd linux # uname -a

Linux livecd 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Fri Oct 9 19:28:18 UTC 2009 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Liegt das am chroot? eselect kernel list zeigt den Symlink aber korrekt auf 3.8.13...  

--> So ist es, manmuss dracut im chroot die Kernelversion mitgeben.

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, mit dracut habe ich jetzt eine initramfs erstellt. Dabei sind noch zwei Fehler aufgetreten, die ich mir nicht erklären kann:

```
(chroot) livecd / # dracut -H -lvmconf --force --mount "/dev/mapper/tux-usr /usr" --mount "dev/mapper/tux-var /var" /boot/initramfs-3.8.13.img 3.8.13-gentoo

D: Installing /lib64/libreadline.so.6.2

D: Installing /lib64/libncurses.so.5.9

D: Installing /lib64/libdl-2.15.so

D: Installing /lib64/libc-2.15.so

D: Installing /lib64/ld-2.15.so

D: Installing /bin/bash

D: Executing: /usr/bin/dracut -H -lvmconf --force --mount "/dev/mapper/tux-usr /usr" --mount "dev/mapper/tux-var /var" /boot/initramfs-3.8.13.img 3.8.13-gentoo

W: Turning off host-only mode: '/run' is not mounted!

W: Turning off host-only mode: udev database not found!

device node not found

E: dracut module 'conf' cannot be found or installed.

E: dracut module 'conf' cannot be found or installed.

I: *** Including modules done ***

I: *** Installing kernel module dependencies and firmware ***

D: Installing /lib/modules/3.8.13-gentoo//modules.builtin.bin

D: Installing /lib/modules/3.8.13-gentoo//modules.builtin

D: Installing /lib/modules/3.8.13-gentoo//modules.order

I: *** Installing kernel module dependencies and firmware done ***

D: Installing /etc/ld.so.conf

D: Installing /etc/ld.so.conf.d/05binutils.conf

D: Installing /etc/ld.so.conf.d/05gcc-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu.conf

D: Listing sizes of included files:

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/bin

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/dev

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/etc/cmdline.d

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/cleanup

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/cmdline

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/emergency

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/initqueue/finished

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/initqueue/online

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/initqueue/settled

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/initqueue/timeout

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/mount

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/netroot

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/pre-mount

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/pre-pivot

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/pre-shutdown

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/pre-trigger

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/pre-udev

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/shutdown

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/shutdown-emergency

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/proc

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/root

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/run/initramfs

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/run/lock

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/sbin

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/sys

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/sysroot

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/tmp

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/usr/bin

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/usr/lib64

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/usr/sbin

D: 4   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/var

D: 12   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/etc/ld.so.conf.d

D: 12   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/run

D: 16   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/usr

D: 20   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks/initqueue

D: 32   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/etc

D: 56   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/modules/3.8.13-gentoo

D: 60   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/modules

D: 72   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut/hooks

D: 76   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64/dracut

D: 140   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5/lib64

D: 240   total

D: 240   /var/tmp/initramfs.FxziJ5

I: *** Pre-linking files ***

D: Installing /usr/sbin/prelink

D: Installing /etc/prelink.conf

D: Installing /etc/prelink.conf.d/portage.conf

I: *** Pre-linking files done ***

I: *** Stripping files ***

I: *** Stripping files done ***

I: *** Creating image file ***

I: *** Creating image file done ***

I: Wrote /boot/initramfs-3.8.13.img:

I: -rw------- 1 root root 6444 27. Jul 18:33 /boot/initramfs-3.8.13.img

```

Ich habe dracut im chroot gestartet. /run ist auf /dev/sda3 ein vorhandenes und im chroot lesbares Verzeichnis. und wo finde ich die udev-Database? Wird die beim Bott angelegt? Dann müßte ich aber doch auch eine "alte" haben...

Und wieso sucht der nach einem dracut-Modul "conf"?

Kennt sich jemand damit aus?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Anscheinend haben die dracut-Module ein Problem beim Handling von lvm-Partitionen:

http://rich0gentoo.wordpress.com/2012/01/21/a-quick-dracut-module/

Oder habe ich das mißverstanden?

uhai

----------

## uhai

grub2 soll lvm können. Hat das jemand schon im Einsatz? Kann man das verwenden oder ist das noch zu früh?

uhai

EDIT:

Statt initramfs verwende ich doch lieber /usr und /var ohne lvm. Scheint einfacher umzusetzen zu sein.

----------

## uhai

Leider ist meine Sicherung defekt und nicht vollständig lesbar...

Jetzt fehlen die gentoo-sources (3.8.13), deren Kernel hier läuft. Und ein emerge im chroot bringt nur Fehler:

```
 emerge -a gentoo-sources

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "gentoo-sources" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.5-r1::gentoo (masked by: binchecks strip in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.5::gentoo (masked by: binchecks strip in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.4::gentoo (masked by: binchecks strip in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.3-r1::gentoo (masked by: binchecks strip in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.9.11-r1::gentoo (masked by: binchecks strip in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.8.13::gentoo (masked by: binchecks strip in RESTRICT)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.4.55::gentoo (masked by: binchecks strip in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.4.54::gentoo (masked by: binchecks strip in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.2.48::gentoo (masked by: binchecks strip in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.88::gentoo (masked by: binchecks strip in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.87::gentoo (masked by: binchecks strip in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Mit dem Handbuch / man pages komme ich nicht klar... Was stimmt da nicht und wie bekomme ich das in den Griff? emerge world klappt übrigens...

uhai

noch so ein Kandidat:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-libs/cairo[glib]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-9999::gentoo (masked by: test in RESTRICT, missing keyword)

- x11-libs/cairo-1.12.14-r4::gentoo (masked by: test in RESTRICT)

- x11-libs/cairo-1.12.14-r3::gentoo (masked by: test in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-libs/cairo-1.12.14-r2::gentoo (masked by: test in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-libs/cairo-1.12.12-r1::gentoo (masked by: test in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-libs/cairo-1.12.12::gentoo (masked by: test in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-libs/cairo-1.12.10-r2::gentoo (masked by: test in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-libs/cairo-1.12.8::gentoo (masked by: test in RESTRICT, ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r3::gentoo (masked by: test in RESTRICT)

(dependency required by "dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-apps/systemd-204[introspection]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r2[systemd]" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-libs/pam-1.1.6-r2" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-apps/busybox-1.20.2[pam]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@system" [argument])

```

Keiner eine Idee?

uhai

noch etwas gefunden:

```
Schreibe Datenbankfile /var/cache/eix/portage.eix...

void update(const char*, CacheTable&, PortageSettings&, bool, const std::vector<RepoName>&, const std::vector<std::basic_string<char> >&, Statusline&): Datenbankfile '/var/cache/eix/portage.eix' nicht beschreibbar (mode = 'wb')

 * eix-update schlug fehl

 * Ben��tigte Zeit:

     1 Sekunden f��r syncen

     2 Sekunden f��r eix-update

     3 Sekunden insgesamt

(chroot) livecd / # ls -ali /var/cache/eix/portage.eix

2121 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6523363  4. Aug 09:54 /var/cache/eix/portage.eix

```

Abgesehen von den Umlauten, wie müssten die Rechte denn aussehen, das eix-sync als root die Datenbank beschreiben kann?

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, bin auf dem richtigen WEg. Leider war meine Sicherung von /usr defekt, so dass ich ein stage3-Archiv drüberbügeln musste. Jetzt noch revdep-rebuild und emerge auDN wworld, dann soltle die Kiste wieder laufen...

Danke für Eure Hilfe

uhai

----------

